# FLORIDA Make & Take! July 25th!



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Calling all Floridians!!! Come for a day of socialization, fun & creativity!!
Check out Florida Haunters on Facebook.


----------



## BobbyA (Aug 20, 2010)

Val you might want to mention something here about the M&T events and classes.


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

I had asked Doc to because I can't get his templates to post.


----------

